# Which older cars do you prefer to new?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

With alot of talk with new MKII TT, and some people not liking some of the spy shots etc. Was thinking which other models of cars generation/model/mk of the previous do you prefer compared to new?

At first alot of new model cars to replace its current I think I don't like, but have slowly liked them more.

For example, new Civic, Golf etc are nicer than previous model but took time to adjust.

So which older model cars do you prefer to the new/current?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Honda Prelude.

Always loved the look of hte J plate (ish) ones. then when the squared-off one was released, I didn't like it so much.

Didn't grow on me either.

Golf's a good example of one that does grow on you. Didn't like the MK IV when it came out, then went on to own three of them.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The Mazda 323F (the one similar in shape to the Ford Puma) was a great car and still looks good today, but then they totally changed it with a new shape 323 which was horrible and then the Mazda 3 which I just don't like.

Rogue


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Astra MkI


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

The Renault Megane - I absolutely HATE that ass on the newer models


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Astra MkI


Got to agree with you there I had a lovely all white Astra mk1 GTE back in 1984 then the mk2 was releaced not a patch on the mk1


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Astra MkI
> ...


Ah well - I loved the curvy Astra GTE of the eighties. ANd hated the square MK 1.

Must be an age thing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I am younger than I look it is just that I look about 60


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The MkV Toyota Celica GT4, with the 'wide body' styling. The standard model was very nice, however the 'Carlos Sainz' special edition was even nicer. 8)


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

golf mark4
bmw 3 series e46 (just in case: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW#Series_Generations)
prefer 993 porker to the 996

and of course - my TT mk1 (even though new TT is still not out yet - think mk1 will never be replaced in terms of a legendary design concept)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm younger than the both of ya  MKI Astra GTE..Great car always wanted one when i got out of nappies  . Ended up getting a dog(Four legged kind) so bought a MKII 1.3Astra Estate when i was 17


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm younger than the both of ya  MKI Astra GTE..Great car always wanted one when i got out of nappies  . Ended up getting a dog(Four legged kind) so bought a MKII 1.3Astra Estate when i was 17


I am only 21  sorry i got confused thats my pie eating weight :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Impreza esp 22B and RB5


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

got to say the new astra is nicer than the previous ones, but i do understand from 'classic' reading the mk I was good compared to mkII, but it's gone a whole new level now.

good shout on the Impreza and BMW 3 series, and as for the celica. all gt4 models are quite cool, and a shame they never carried it on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

All of the previous generation BMW models. 3 and 5 to current style
All of the pre fish face grill Audis to Emperors New Clothes re vamps
The first Beetle was better
As was first Mini
The previous Focus was better than current shape
So was previous Civic
Mk2 Golf still best looking Golf.
And I still love the ur quattro - although there never was a direct replacement.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

the obvious one is saab - the 900s were really distinctive - the new ones look like they came out of a blamange mould...

the gf used to have a citroen bx that was pretty original - when french cars used to have designers...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Seat Leon
Seat Ibiza


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

every BMW (ahem, apart from the Z4..ahem) at the moment. its like the designer took a load of ugly pills before he started drawing

whatever happened to...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

g-boy said:


> every BMW (ahem, apart from the Z4..ahem) at the moment. its like the designer took a load of ugly pills before he started drawing
> 
> *whatever happened to...*


..they ran out of Bournmouth Blue Rinsers and Drug Dealers to sell them to? :wink:

Or when they had distinctive _and_ good looking front ends...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

MkI XR2  Really showing my age now


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Prefer the old Toyota MR2 to the post-2000 'lite' version


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The MkV Toyota Celica GT4, with the 'wide body' styling. The standard model was very nice, however the 'Carlos Sainz' special edition was even nicer. 8)


My mate has the Carlos Sainz one.
Here's an arty pic his photographer pal took, which got put up on the BBC website.










Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Prefer the old Toyota MR2 to the post-2000 'lite' version


I thought about that one too.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I vote for the rwd Ford Escort Mexico of the 70's.
Cheap as chips & just as ubiquitous.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh i forgot the Granada MkI


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Prefer Mark IV Golf R32 to the Mark V R32 :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

1) the VW corrado, what a shape, i love it!

2) mr2 pre 2000 classic shape

3) AM Vantage 1995 model

4) and for some wierd reason i like the some old Rover which i cant remeber for the life of me now.

niko


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Niko said:


> 1) the VW corrado, what a shape, i love it!
> 
> niko


I had the vr6 corrado    great car , engine , 4 real seats 2+2


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What about the huge stylistic step forwards the Pug 407 Coupe is over the 406 Coupe? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Prefer Mark IV Golf R32 to the Mark V R32 :wink:


!00% with you there the mk5 r32 is [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Niko said:


> 1) the VW corrado, what a shape, i love it!
> 
> niko


There was no mk2 Corrado


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i wander what effect the MKII TT will have on opinions, perceptions etc.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Mini Cooper S ~










You can keep your German BMW wannabe mate!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ooh, ooh. MKIII Cortina.

Love em.










Hate the square MKIV.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> MkI XR2  Really showing my age now


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] that was my first car/love [smiley=sweetheart.gif] in startburst Red  ive not seen 1 on the road in years :?

then moved to a Black Mk1 Astra GTE 

I used to love the Alfa Sud Ti's and the wide body Gordini Turbo 2 :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Prefer the old Toyota MR2 to the post-2000 'lite' version


My brother drove a 1989 Red MK1 MR2 for a few years. His car was in excellent condition, and mechanically, it was bomb-proof, however he did have to spend a fair amount of money keeping the bodywork in good condition. Very quick car. :wink: I think the MK1 could be a future classic.

As for the MkV Celica GT4. IMO, the styling was way ahead of it's time. 200+bhp, 4WD and legendary reliability.  Apologies for the size of the pics, can't seem to be able to re-size them?



















From the square number plates these two appear to be imports, with the red car having the original GT4 alloys.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The MkV Toyota Celica GT4, with the 'wide body' styling. The standard model was very nice, however the 'Carlos Sainz' special edition was even nicer. 8)


My bro sold his CS GT4 and bought a MK1 Golf GTi cab! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MKII Astra GTE with digital Dash,
MKI Capri
MKIII (i think) XR2i
MKI XR4i 
RS200
MKI MR2

However the best has to be DB5 [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

head_ed said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > The MkV Toyota Celica GT4, with the 'wide body' styling. The standard model was very nice, however the 'Carlos Sainz' special edition was even nicer. 8)
> ...


Atually - that's another example.

The MkI Golf Cab was nicer than the MKIII (and the MKIV was just a slightly restyled MKIII).

Though it SHOULD mean that there's a MKV cab on the way.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I must say - cutting the top of a MKV cant make the car look any worse as its totally hideous.

And what is going on with corprate Grills the new silver one on the passat is the worse ive seen. its just looks so plastic, like the R32 golf one does. I think this is a bad move - however autoexpress says all golfs will be getting it too. I guess they (VW) think it makes them look more expensive to put silver everywhere :roll:

Mew mondeo looks really good tho as does the Civic.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mini


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

davidg said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > 1) the VW corrado, what a shape, i love it!
> ...


i love that car, even now, i still look at it, i really would love one. any idea if it would be a good track car? i know, wierd idea.

love teh shape, the front and the back.

i know mate there are no MkII but i just wanted to talk about the car.

can you tell me whats it like to drive and own?

niko


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Niko said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


Dont know about a track car it is a big heavy lump of metal ,,, very solid , great build quality , leather , interior etc.

Not bad on fuel @25mpg , i had no probs @75k miles @ 5 years old ,,, service not bad at vw specialist ,
It was a 100% great [at the time dream] car


----------

